# PCI Express Grafikkarte ?



## pamax (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst eine Grafikkarte in meinen PC einbauen.
Entweder eine *Pci-Express*  oder eine *AGP Grafikkarte*.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?(Pci/Agp)
Ich weiß aber nicht ob mein mainboard mit einer PCI-Express Karte funktioniert.
(Asus P4P800).

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Paule (16. Januar 2005)

öhm, 
Dein Mainboard hat noch keine PCI-E Slots, insofern kommt nur eine AGP-Grafikkarte in betracht.

MfG

Paule


----------



## pamax (16. Januar 2005)

Und wie wär's mit einer PCi Karte ?


----------



## greynox (16. Januar 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
Für eine PCI Grafikarte brqucht du ein Mainboard das einen PCI-Express Slot hat.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## pamax (16. Januar 2005)

Eine ganz dumme Frage, kann man einen Pci-express Slot nachrüsten ?


----------



## greynox (16. Januar 2005)

Nein, kann man nicht! Du musst dir wenn du unbedingt eine PCI-Express Karte hollen willst braucht du auch ein neues Mainboard, außerdem eine neue CPU und neuen RAM.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2005)

ähm, PCI ist nicht PCIe. Dass manche Läden noch PCI anbieten, liegt daran, dass man
zusätzlich zur AGP-GraKa noch eine/mehrere GraKa(s) auf den/die PCI-Slot(s) setzen kann.
Was aktuell nicht mehr zu empfehlen ist.

Und wie greynox schon sagte, PCIe zieht Folgekosten mit sich. Und da stellt sich nur eine
grundsätzliche Frage. Willst Du Deinen Rechner grafisch aufpeppen oder das Neueste haben ?
Die Geschwindigkeit des PCIe können nur HighEndProzessoren und Spiele nutzen. Es gibt
momentan noch keinen Grund auf PCIe umzurüsten, wenn das System funktioniert. In meinen
Augen rausgeworfenes Geld, wenn Du nicht zufällig Profi-Gamer bist und jedes Mehr-Frame benötigst. 

mfg


----------



## Paule (17. Januar 2005)

Also ich würde dir zu einer AGP-Karte raten, eine PCI-Karte wäre natürlich auch möglich aber keine *PCI-Express-Karte* . PCI-Karten sind wesentlich langsamer als AGP-Karten und es gibt nur noch sehr wenige.Wenn du  unbedingt eine PCI_Express-Karte haben willst, musst du dir dann wohl oder übel ein neues Mainboard bzw. eine neue CPU kaufen und das wäre natürlich sehr übertrieben, wenn du nur eine neue Grafikkarte suchst.

MfG

Paule


----------

